# Rescue picture



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

Off Pigeon subject sorry- My sister and I rescued this poor dog that had been staying around a business park with 18 wheel trucks in and out all day for over two weeks, my sister had spotted her on a friday during her account / sales stops in compton, Calif a month ago. If your not familer with the area it isn't somewhere you would want to be after dark. This poor dog was most likely dumped by the owner, the business complex is a block off of a major fwy (91) and no houses for a mile or so. My sister's client told her that the dog has been around a little over two weeks and that he was going to feed her but didn't want her to hang around. The poor dog has a broken /deformed back leg (walks on three) and after three days of trying to catch her we succeeded and took her to the vet, we were informed she is pregnant with two puppies, she is only 8 months old and will be delivering them any day now. 

I just wanted to show you what a sweet little girl she is. She now is living at my sisters with a pitbull, a big rescued ridgeback, and a chi dog, & four cats.. She has settled right in and will be living there for the rest of her life. 

She is the sweetest dog and just wants to be loved...

Andi


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Andi,

The poor thing---I'm sure she must feel like she's died and gone to heaven to find such a loving home after all she's been through.

I'm sure she will be a loving, _appreciative_ companion to your sister and the family.

Best of luck with her.

Linda


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

What a sweet looking dog! Bless you and your sister for saving her and giving her a good home.

Terry


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Andi,
You & your sister are really great people!
Thank you for rescuing that poor dog & for sharing the story. Please give us an update when her babies are born. May God bless all of you.

Phyll


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*I will let you*

all know when the babies arrive. She will be at my house from Thursday through Sunday this week, so more than likely she will be having her babies here, while my sister is out of town. I can't wait to see what they look like... 

Andi


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

She is beautiful and deserves to have a wonderful life from now on.

Cynthia


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Andinla,

What a lovely sweet dog. She doesn't look that old and a mother to be soon. I don't know how people could just dump her as this obviously what happened as you believe.

Poor little mite - is she not glad that your sister found her? 

Look forward to puppy pictures...

Tania xx


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Andi,

Such a sad story to read, a puppy having puppies. God bless you for all your loving care and for your sister to offer the pup & kids a home.

Thank you also for sharing this sad yet heartwarming story.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

What a sweetheart! I would have that leg looked at to see if anything can be done to splint or fix the leg. CA aspca from TV isn't too keen on letting things go for very long. Best of luck with her and her new babies to come. Pet her for me. 

Cindy


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Andi,

I am so glad that beautiful little pup is in the loving hands of you and your sister. Your sister must be just like you. 

My sister has secretly hated me ever since the day I brought home the mice and a gorgeous cage from the pet store. The cage was for hamsters and all 4 mice escaped. One male and three females. Unlike pigeons....mice to not mate for life.

Luv
Feather


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks, Andi, for a happy ending to a very sad beginning!!

I wish your sister well with her "new one" and will also be interested in seeing pics of the new puppies!


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

Andi,
She looks like a sweetheart. People do thing sort of thing all the time unfortunately but there always people like you and your sister there to right the wrong and give help when needed. 
We had a young mother (9month) who looked just like her who had 8 beautiful puppies she's lucky with just two. People should just get their animals fixed and that's that! 
Did the vet say anything about that hind leg of her's?
Good Luck! 
Hilary Dawn

PS~puppy breath is really nice smelling so get as much as you can while they're still puppies.


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*I actually was not able to*

go to the appt to see the vet, but my sister explained to me that the hind leg is most likely a deformed leg and the vet said it isn't causing her any pain. I will be taking the mom and puppies in to be checked over after they are born, and will get more details on the leg issue. 

My sister's chi (jojo) has become the nurse to this pregnant mom, always checking on her and standing by very concerned. 

I will take pictures of the pups and post them when they arrive...

Andi


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*She had her pups*

last night 4 of them. I will post pictures later. They are all brown 3 with black faces. 

Andi


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulations on the puppies, looking forward to the pics! 

How is mama doing?


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Congradulations to the little Mama. 

Tell your sister that she is almost as wonderful as you are.

Feather


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I, too, say CONGRATULATIONS!  

Hope all is going well! Will look forward to pics....


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*Mama is doing great*

I plan on taking pics tomorrow (sunday) to post here. 

Thank you feather!!!

Puppies are just too cute.... We already have one for sure new puppy owner. My sister's neighbor has a rescued pound dog and was looking to get him a friend. 

Andi


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

andinla said:


> Puppies are just too cute.... We already have one for sure new puppy owner. My sister's neighbor has a rescued pound dog and was looking to get him a friend.
> Andi



I bet they are absolutely adorable.  I certainly hope the other pups will find good homes with compassionate and loving people (like yourselves) too!


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

Congrat on the puppies!!! 
Hope Mommy is doing fine too! What is your sister feeding her right now? It always good to feed mother's puppy food cause of the added nutrients. Don't get too worried if you see blood in her urine or stool either for the next few weeks; it's from having the puppies!
If you got any question about the puppies don't be afraid to ask I can get the best info from work since we get about 5-8 litters of puppies a year. 
Good Luck!!
Hilary Dawn


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*Here Are Some Picture's*

Of The Pups...

Andi

Hilary thank you, the mom was given a special diet from the vet's office for nursing mothers. They are all doing great including the mom, she is such a good mom. When I talk to her she turns her head from side to side (I love that) puppies actually look like the coloring of a ridgeback and two of them actually have lines on their backs... But then again the mom is the same color but fluffy...

Treesa- the pups will only go to good forever homes...People we know..And mom will be fixed after they all find homes..


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

They are so cute!!!!!   Mom looks like she has taken on her role of a loving, concerned, parent. 

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh Andi, what a wonderful thing you and your sister did for this beautiful little mommy and her still just a baby herself. She has the prettiest little face and her babies are just scrumptious.

A puppy's "snuffle" ranks right up there with a baby dove's whistle and a baby pigeon's squeal. So....get a few snuffles for me.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Those puppies are just as cute as can be. I know you will be able to find great homes for them!  

Mom looks great and soooo proud!


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

You guys have some cute puppies on your hands!!
Mom seems to be doing very well as her role as a mother. A little trick we do at the shelter for kittens and puppies is that we handle them as much as possible from a very young age to get them used to people. Be very carely in this some mothers will be ok one minute then bite the next to protect their pups. So before you look or touch any of the pups for their socialization spend a few minutes pampering mom. 
It's a little early to say what the pups are but mom kinda' looks like she has some sheltie in her. As for dad they must have had the same dad cause they all look the same {for dogs and cats each egg is fertilized indavidually}. We'll have to wait and see what they are when they get about 6-8 weeks to tell.
Also, when your giving away the pups you and your sister should keep them till they're 8 weeks old. Those 2 extra weeks with the mother does wonders for the pups. In the 2 weeks the mother teaches the pups basic dog social skills and a small degree of manners to humans. By giving them up at 6 weeks your basicly setting the pup up for failure. 
Well I hope everything goes well with this little family!!
Good Luck!
Hilary Dawn


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

I was just looking at her picture again:
Is her tounge a purply blue?? 
Her muzzle is now screaming out chow-chow to me!
HD


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*The pupppies*

will not be available to go to humans until they are over 8 weeks old. I see and hear of puppies being purchased and given away at 5-6 weeks of age. They miss out on the bonding and learning social stucture from thier siblings. The mom looks bigger in the photos I have taken of her. She is smaller in size than a cocker height wise, but longer in body. She has a very expressive face and is very aware of things around her, more so than most dogs I have been around in my day. She is going to live her life spoiled beyond spoiled my sister's dogs have nothing but the best. They sleep with humans at night, they have a wonderful back yard to play in with a big willow tree to lay under, and lots of room to run. My sister actually cooks for them most nights (turkey) and add's it to their dog food.

I will take a look at the tounge a little closer.. Her black face is the markings of a chow, and her fuzzy long hairy ears also. I have never seen a dog quite like her, and I used to spend many days at the shelters here in LA for years. 

I will keep you posted on the pups as they grow.. 

Andi


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

It's great to hear she's aware of her surroundings. 
Although, when I read it you had mentioned a very expressive face and very aware of her surroundings which (to me mind you) shows she "might" have been beat around a few times. When you touch her does she flinch and does she get startled easly?? But then again she does have puppies and is being very alert to keep them safe. 
To bad you and your sister could track down the prevouse "owner" and get some background info; then again who would want to meet a person who abandons their animals.
Thanks for supporting your local animal shelter. That's how I got my job at my local shelter, I started volunteering then they couldn't get ride of me so the hired me. So get your animals FIXED!! Right now at work we have over 80 cats and 17 dogs (most are big) and they're still coming!! We get A LOT of horrific scene, like one today, people are crazy to let their animals run around and have babies! If anyone is in the area and wants one of our animals come on by!!
You check them out here:
http://search.petfinder.com/shelter...contact=&name=&shelterid=NB09&sort=&preview=1 
Well good luck again with the pups and have fun!
Hilary Dawn


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Andi congratulations! What wonerful pictures! Isn't life grand?*


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*She just has that*

smart awareness about her. No she doesn't flinch at all. She let's us pick up the puppies, but we always pet her first and talk kindly to her.

As for me supporting my local shelters, I guess you would call it that I was actually working searching for my clients lost dogs so I would travel from shelter to shelter searching & searching. I have rescued many animals out of the shelters here in LA, and have witnessed horrible things like you mentioned you have. My local shelter (1) of them puts down 30 dogs sometimes in one day. 

I can not imagine what this little mom has gone through in her short life so far. The area she was found in was enough to scare me. 

Andi


----------



## pgm860 (Oct 24, 2003)

*Congrats and Thank you.*

Congrats on the puppies. Thank you for taking in this beautiful creature and giving her the love that she so richly deserves. Being active in dog/animal rescue I've seen my share of people that have dumped the "flawed" dogs. A couple of years ago I came across this poem that I now hand out on a card to anyone that wants me to take in a "flawed" pet and help adopt it out to another home. Here is the poem...

So in this world
of the simple and odd,
The bent and plain,
The unbalanced bod,
The imperfect people
And differently pawed,
Some live without love . . .

THAT's how they're FLAWED.

Thanks
Praveen.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Praveen,

That is such a true saying. I must admit, it started the tears. Andi is such a treasure herself. Her picture belongs with your jewels. I noticed that you had other Greyhound pictures. Did Rufus have a chance to meet them?

Feather


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

Beautiful puppies !!!
You and your family have a very big heart !
God bless you all
Karla


----------



## pgm860 (Oct 24, 2003)

*Thanks Feather.*

Hi Feather,
Rufus did indeed meet all the other dogs that have been posted on my web site. My first group was Skipper, Annie, Daisy and 8 week old Rufus. After Skipper, Annie and Daisy died, we got Isaac, Sirocco, Tom and Riley and Rufus was the leader of the pack. We lost Isaac and Sirocco rather suddenly (stroke and cancer) and Sunscreen came into our home. Rufus would boss Sunscreen around. Sunscreen was then adopted by a lovely family, and we got Brosco as a 12 week old puppy with a badly fractured leg. Rufus acted as the proud papa, teaching Brosco the rules of the house. Today the house seems strangely empty with just 3 dogs Brosco, Buddy and Lily. Buddy and Lily are Italian greyhounds and they have been in the house now for close to 10 years. Riley passed away in 2003 from bone cancer.

Speaking of rescues. I was out in the garden yesterday when this large bird comes flapping down and lands next to me. I stick my hand out and it climbs right on so I take it indoors and put it in the hospital cage I have for the rescue birds I find. I've asked the local animal control officer if anyone has lost a bird, also went to the local bird supply shops and asked them. Why? because this bird is an African Grey Parrot. Here is a picture. Gave it food and water and it ate and drank like there was no tomorrow. Its lost almost all its feathers around the neck, don't know if that was because it plucked them or if it was attacked by other birds.










Praveen


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

How wonderful that the parrot found you, Praveen! I'm so glad the bird is now safe and receiving good care. Though I hope the owner's are located and are frantic to have their bird safely back home, you are in for a treat if you end up with this bird.

If you care to post the bird as found, you can do so on the 911 Parrot Alert list which is on Yahoogroups.com.

Terry


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Praveen, 

That is a darling little bird. A very dear friend of mine bought an African Grey from a vet or pet store. He had plucked out most of his feathers. The story was his previous owners stuck him in a cage and did not have time to socialize with him at all. For years he stayed in that cage and not let out.

The first two years she had him he was very nervious and still plucked out those feathers. Now he is a beautiful well adjusted bird. No more feather plucking. She has three other parrots and they have a big room with a play ground in it and all kind of fancy things for their cages. The birds are allowed to go in and out of the cages they are only closed at night.

So maybe with your love, and ability to make him feel like part of your family, it will take care of that.

Or he could just be moulting. My birds are.

Feather


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Wow, Praveen! How often does one just "happen" to have a lovely bird land on them? 

I understand Grays are talkers. Has this one said anything yet? How do you tell if it's male or female? 

Updates are eagerly anticipated!


----------



## pgm860 (Oct 24, 2003)

*The parrot*

No the bird has not said anything. Its just making some soft noises which leads me to think that either its a young bird (less than 2 years old) or its scared out of its mind right now. It really wants attention, so when I'm at home working in my office I make sure its there with me sitting on a perch. It does like to steal my pens off my desk. Does not like to be touched on its back or its head scratched like my other parrots. I suspect that with time if he/she is not claimed it will let me handle it more. As suggested I did post to the 911 parrot group (waiting for the moderator to approve the post) I know if it was my bird I'd be going out of my mind trying to find it. I'm just glad that it came to me and did not keep flying and end up as hawk food or die of thirst or starvation. Will keep you folks posted on what ever happens.

Praveen.


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Andi ~ The puppies are adorable. Thank God that sweet dog was rescued. If not for your sister's kindness, I hate to think what may have happened to her & her babies. Even if she escaped being captured by animal control, they all would be suffering in the intensive heat now. May they all enjoy happy, healthy lives with people who really love them.

Praveen ~ Try the animal lost & found websites, especially for MA. The owner may have listed a picture.

Phyll


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

That poor Gray S/he's soooo lucky to have found a bird friendly soul to be a caretaker. Grays are so intelligent and sweet, best of luck with your new patient. It's sad, someone lost a very young un-weaned gray here in NJ not too long ago and when Feather told me about your rescue I got excited hoping you might have been local. You can also list him on http://www.birdhotline.com/replost.htm and hopefully find him his home. I'm thinking the stress of being away from home and in an unfamiliar environment might have caused him to pick, stress is a big factor in picking. Best of luck


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*New pic's of Pups*

2 weeks old now.

Andi


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Andi,

They are absolutely adorable and definitely getting plenty to eat from the looks of those little bellies!  Mom looks concerned and I am certain she is quite good at her motherhood role. 

Thanks for the update, I can imagine how much BIGGER they will be with the next update.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

The pups are so cute! I can't imagine what would have happened to these sweeties without you.

Feather


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

How cute are those puppies - they are so lucky to have you as their guardian angel  

Michelle


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Andi, all that "snuffling" going on - makes me want to hold one.  

Mama is doing such a good job, keeping those babies nice and fat.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi Andi, How lovely to read of this gorgeous little dog's rescue. Her pups are so cute. It's really great to know that this dog has a fantastic home for life and that she was rescued just in time for her pups to be born in a safe and loving environment. 

Hi Praveen, Thank you for looking after this beautiful Grey. How very lucky he landed in your hands. It's always so comforting to read of lost birds finding their way to such caring 'bird people' who understand their needs.

Lindi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The puppies are just adorable! Must be nice to have so much puppy breath to be enjoying  

Terry


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

Those pups look like darlings Andi.
It's still a little too early to tell who Dad was but time will tell.
Keep up the good work!
Hilary Dawn


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*New puppy pictures*

under stories and picture sharing.... 

Andi


----------

